# Custom modes.



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi folks.
I have a 7D and would like to know if I can set custom menu settings (C fn) like focus priority, lens drive when AF impossible, focus search or not, and register them as C1 then set different custom menu settings and register under C2 or will changing these affect the C settings and P, AV, TV, M across the board? 
Second question, can you understand my question above? ;D If not I will try to rework it as I'm not sure it makes sense to me and I know what I'm asking! ???

Thanks in advance, I appreciate any help you may be able to offer.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 29, 2013)

Why don't you try it and let us know? 

The settings registered under the custom modes do not change the global settings for the 5d3. I guess it should be the same for the 7d as well.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 29, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> I have a 7D and would like to know if I can set custom menu settings (C fn) like focus priority, lens drive when AF impossible, focus search or not, and register them as C1 then set different custom menu settings and register under C2 or will changing these affect the C settings and P, AV, TV, M across the board?



Each C setting is *completely* independent of every other mode (other C or the rest (Av/Tv/P/...)) [Edit: although not ] down to the last hidden C.Fn setting - that's what makes them so valuable. Also changing settings from a C mode does not save anything (unlike Av/Tv/P/...) unless you re-register it, so it's great for doing experiments or change setting w/o having to change everything back.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Each C setting is *completely* independent of every other mode (other C or the rest (Av/Tv/P/...)) down to the last hidden C.Fn setting



Sorry, but no. Settings that should logically be 'global' are not registered to the C# settings. For example, AF Microadjustment (which is a C.Fn on the OP's 7D) is not registered. On cameras with interchangeable focus screens, the C.Fn setting for that is not registered. 

Most others, like the ones the OP is asking about, are registered to C# settings.


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi folks.
> I have a 7D and would like to know if I can set custom menu settings (C fn) like focus priority, lens drive when AF impossible, focus search or not, and register them as C1 then set different custom menu settings and register under C2 or will changing these affect the C settings and P, AV, TV, M across the board?
> Second question, can you understand my question above? ;D If not I will try to rework it as I'm not sure it makes sense to me and I know what I'm asking! ???
> 
> ...


----------



## WPJ (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes they will save in your Cx setting.

just go to the mode you want your Cx to be IE Av,M etc set everything up the way you want, grid on/off, back button focus etc 

register that to one of your Cx then you can put your original more to what ever but each time you change your dial to the Cx you get your custom setting ready to shoot sports or portrait it video etc...

if you cange anything while in a Cx mode then you change the dial and then back to the Cx your back to your custom baseline.

its a hide time saver.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 29, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry, but no. Settings that should logically be 'global' are not registered to the C# settings. For example, AF Microadjustment (which is a C.Fn on the OP's 7D) is not registered. On cameras with interchangeable focus screens, the C.Fn setting for that is not registered.



Thanks, I really didn't realize, everything I ever tried is saved to the C modes. Is there a list somewhere what's (not) saved, or is it just these two camera/lens-specific settings you mentioned?


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Folks.
Many thanks for the feedback, going to set up 2 different sets of AF parameters and try for some BIF, hopefully see which works out best for keepers.
Have a great weekend, and BTW I hope all from the US had a good thanksgiving an a better black Friday. 

Cheers Graham.


----------

